# Help me getting this fragrance oil



## Knou (Sep 10, 2015)

Hello everyone

I'm new to soaping and I'm interest a lot about soap crafting and soap making.

For now I have already made 100% olive oil soap, coconut soap and Shea butter soap. they are all natural without additives such as colorant and are unscented.
My first batches are good, they are not sticky or to hard, but yet I've still to wait 1 week again before I could try them.

I want to try to put some essential oil and fragrance in my futur soap.
I want to try this supplier fragrance but I don't know the company name

Does anybody have an idea of wich supplier it is ?


----------



## not_ally (Sep 10, 2015)

Is that a picture from the supplier website, ie; why is there no way of finding out a name?  I'm not sure why you would want to use them if you did not know who they were and how good the oils might be.  I am a bit confused here.


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 10, 2015)

Looks like maybe Essential Depot?  Hard to tell though.  I would check out New Directions or Soapmaking Resource or Liberty Natural.  Just suggestions though


----------



## Susie (Sep 10, 2015)

Why do you only want that particular kind?  And can you provide the name on the bottle if you absolutely must have that particular brand?


----------



## doriettefarm (Sep 10, 2015)

Pretty positive that packaging is from New Directions Aromatics.  I've ordered from them before and love that all FO/EOs come in either glass or metal . . . no plastic which is nice.

ETA:  new soapers beware they do have a $100 minimum order policy or you will get hit with a $20 admin fee


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 11, 2015)

Yep, positively New Directions Aromatics. I order most of my Essential Oils from them and a few from Liberty Naturals.


----------



## Consuela (Sep 12, 2015)

Agreed about New Directions - however, that is their old packaging. They have since changed their label... Or at least the .ca has


----------



## Knou (Dec 12, 2015)

Thank you for all your reply, I appreciated it

doriettefarm I will take your advise and look for another supplier to start adding fragrance and essential oil in my soap

Maybe the day I will be a professional soap maker I will turn to New Directions Aromatics


----------

